# Looking for current Canadian amp builders/companies



## Amps & Ehfects (Sep 10, 2020)

Hey folks, I've been putting together a website cataloguing current Canadian guitar gear companies. 
So far I've got over 100 listed. You can view those here: https://www.ehfects.ca/
I'm looking for any brands that I may have missed. I am only looking for currently operational builders/companies.
One of the reasons I made the site was so people looking to buy gear could choose to support Canadian builders. 

I've been through the thread in this forum called "Canadian Amp Builders" and added a bunch, but that thread also includes a lot of old info, dead links, and legacy brands.
Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

- Kevin


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Your site shows 10 recently added on the home page. Only 1 is an amp builder. So is your site for amps or everything?


----------



## Amps & Ehfects (Sep 10, 2020)

DaddyDog said:


> Your site shows 10 recently added on the home page. Only 1 is an amp builder. So is your site for amps or everything?


The site is for guitar gear. Amps, effects, guitars, and accessories(pickups, cables, etc.)
On the list page you can sort by each category. Here's the amps: https://www.ehfects.ca/list?category=Amplifiers

I'm asking about amps in this post, but I welcome any submissions that fit the site.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

There is Hayward Boutique Amps in Dildo, Newfoundland. Yes, it is correct in Dildo. I think they are still operational.



Hayward Boutique Amps - Contact and Ordering Information











Hayward Amps


Hayward Amps, Whitbourne, Newfoundland and Labrador. 344 Me gusta. Customized "Guitar Tube Amps" built to suit your needs! Modifications and repairs done for your personal amps!




www.facebook.com


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Amps & Ehfects said:


> Hey folks, I've been putting together a website cataloguing current Canadian guitar gear companies.
> So far I've got over 100 listed. You can view those here: https://www.ehfects.ca/
> I'm looking for any brands that I may have missed. I am only looking for currently operational builders/companies.
> One of the reasons I made the site was so people looking to buy gear could choose to support Canadian builders.
> ...


Neat but so much red!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Neat but so much red!


Yeah. And the site has a definite 90’s feel to it. What is the point of this I wonder.


----------



## Amps & Ehfects (Sep 10, 2020)

CDWaterloo said:


> There is Hayward Boutique Amps in Dildo, Newfoundland. Yes, it is correct in Dildo. I think they are still operational.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you CDWaterloo, I hadn't found any NL companies yet so this is great!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Brian Luckhurst out of Etobicoke builds amps. Specializes in Princetons. Doesn't have a web site though.

Note KO Amps recently announced he's not making amps any more. Just pedals.

Gary Economy out of Vancouver. Again, I don't see a web site. But his stuff pops up on Reverb.

Same for Damir Stemberger out of Ottawa.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There are a few threads with lists of Canadian companies.









Canadian Pedal Makers?


Are there any Canadian effects pedals makers? The only ones that I know of are Stunt Monkey and Fairfield. Thanks Doug




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

A few that seem to be missing:

Kirkwood Audio (amp builder/repair in Alberta).
Tonebomb FB page (parts mill in Alberta).
Vineham Pickups
Pickup Wizard
Japarts.ca FB page (quality luthiery tools and parts in Vancouver)


----------



## Amps & Ehfects (Sep 10, 2020)

DaddyDog said:


> Brian Luckhurst out of Etobicoke builds amps. Specializes in Princetons. Doesn't have a web site though.
> 
> Note KO Amps recently announced he's not making amps any more. Just pedals.
> 
> ...


Thanks for these. I'm not sure how I'm going to handle builders with no web presence yet, but I'm keeping track. Might try to reach out to them and see if they have any info they'd like on the site.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Like the play on words in your user name


----------



## Amps & Ehfects (Sep 10, 2020)

ga20t said:


> A few that seem to be missing:
> 
> Kirkwood Audio (amp builder/repair in Alberta).
> Tonebomb FB page (parts mill in Alberta).
> ...


Thanks! will be adding these today.


----------

